# I have a question about my nest box



## Tre3hugger (Apr 19, 2021)

So I am getting ready to give my doe a nest box tomorrow. I have a wooden one from tsc. Typical shape. It is solid backed and bottomed. My question is, should i drill holes in the bottom and/or back of the nest? Should I remove the bottom entirely and replace with wire? This is the box. https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/search/rabbit nest box?

Appreciate any input. Thanks!


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Apr 19, 2021)

I have the same ones i havent had much of an issue leaving as is.


----------



## Tre3hugger (Apr 19, 2021)

Jesusfreak101 said:


> I have the same ones i havent had much of an issue leaving as is.


How often if at all do you change out the bedding if the waste cannot escape? No ventilation is needed? Thank you for your reply!


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Apr 19, 2021)

bout the time the kits hit three weeks i completely remove the nest as i have learned even when i change the bedding because of our climate that i ll end up with kits with nesting box eye or other health issues and i dont tend to loose them when take it out. but we dont have normally cages we built ours more like hutches so there is a wind block and the roof extends for rain protection.


----------



## Niele da Kine (Apr 21, 2021)

When they're still really small, they don't leak much so the bedding doesn't get damp.  About three weeks old, the bedding can become damp, depending on litter size and the type and depth of the bedding.  If there's a problem with wet or damp bedding, more can be added or it can be changed out entirely.  

It's actually a good thing to mess about with the baby buns so they'll be used to humans as adults.  Usually, I'll put some fresh grass, ti leaf, mulberry leaves or some sort of tasty treat in the hutch so the mum bun is busy eating the treats, then mess about with the babies.  After several generations, the buns will be much more docile and friendly around people.


----------



## Tre3hugger (Apr 21, 2021)

Niele da Kine said:


> When they're still really small, they don't leak much so the bedding doesn't get damp.  About three weeks old, the bedding can become damp, depending on litter size and the type and depth of the bedding.  If there's a problem with wet or damp bedding, more can be added or it can be changed out entirely.
> 
> It's actually a good thing to mess about with the baby buns so they'll be used to humans as adults.  Usually, I'll put some fresh grass, ti leaf, mulberry leaves or some sort of tasty treat in the hutch so the mum bun is busy eating the treats, then mess about with the babies.  After several generations, the buns will be much more docile and friendly around people.


Thanks! Expecting babies tomorrow or the next day! My first litter.


----------



## Rabbitsbysara (Apr 21, 2021)

I have those boxes too, and after loosing several kits to getting dragged out of the nest or jumping out, I put a small piece of wood across the top. The doe has no issue with it and I haven't lost any kits since. I tried angling the boxes but it didn't make any difference. If you use wood shavings under the straw the nest shouldn't get too nasty. I think the kits pee alot in the first week. So I always change out the nest the first week and probably again in the second. Depending on the kits and what cage I am using I may or not take out the nest. These are the boxes.


----------



## Rabbitsbysara (Apr 21, 2021)

I haven't used any other nest boxes and these are the ware boxes from tractor supply. 
I think they are too big, but I know they say size has something to do the health of the litter. I check mine several times a day, besides the kits outside of the nest the other way they die is to get separated in the nest front the rest of the litter. Then they go cold.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Apr 21, 2021)

Tre3hugger said:


> Thanks! Expecting babies tomorrow or the next day! My first litter.


That's  awesome, they are so much fun and totally  adorable


----------



## Rabbitsbysara (Apr 21, 2021)

I'm not sure if anyone else has this problem, but I've had the same issue with different does. Just that small piece of wood, sanded so its smooth of course has been a life saver for me. And just make sure you check them several times a day to be sure none are separated from the litter. The doe will do everything else. Give her extra greens and black oil sun flower seeds.


----------



## Tre3hugger (Apr 22, 2021)

Thanks everyone. No babes yet! I'll let you guys know.


----------



## Rabbitsbysara (Apr 27, 2021)

Just had 8 champagnes. Their moma is the best!


----------



## LilTxFarmer (Apr 28, 2021)

I make my own from directions I got on Pinterest but I do put 1/2 hardware cloth/wire on the bottom of mine. I leave my boxes in the pen for about 6 weeks.


----------



## Tre3hugger (Apr 29, 2021)

She had 10 babies on the 24th. One didn't make it. I am very proud of her.


----------



## Tre3hugger (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## Rabbitsbysara (Apr 29, 2021)

What kind of rabbits do you have? Keep a close eye on them 9 for first time moma is alot. Just check alot to make sure they are all still together. I do a head count at least once a day for about the first 10 days. After that they should be able to keep themselves warm. Unless it's a really good mom. But you can't tell that first time around. Good luck!


----------



## Tre3hugger (Apr 29, 2021)

Rabbitsbysara said:


> What kind of rabbits do you have? Keep a close eye on them 9 for first time moma is alot. Just check alot to make sure they are all still together. I do a head count at least once a day for about the first 10 days. After that they should be able to keep themselves warm. Unless it's a really good mom. But you can't tell that first time around. Good luck!


The mom is a NZ and the dad is an AmChin. I have been checking everyday, expecting to find that ninth one dead, but so far so good. This is day 5 and there are still 9 going strong. I think I will go check them again now, just because I like it.


----------



## Ron Bequeath (May 1, 2021)

Niele da Kine said:


> When they're still really small, they don't leak much so the bedding doesn't get damp.  About three weeks old, the bedding can become damp, depending on litter size and the type and depth of the bedding.  If there's a problem with wet or damp bedding, more can be added or it can be changed out entirely.
> 
> It's actually a good thing to mess about with the baby buns so they'll be used to humans as adults.  Usually, I'll put some fresh grass, ti leaf, mulberry leaves or some sort of tasty treat in the hutch so the mum bun is busy eating the treats, then mess about with the babies.  After several generations, the buns will be much more docile and friendly around people.


Use a combination of hay under straw. Hay absorbs moisture and straw repels it. The straw keeps them dry and the hay draws the moisture away.


----------



## Grizzlyhackle (May 14, 2021)

I knocked this together this morning. Ends up being 8" @ the highest. Inside 9" wide, it is 18 deep. Does an Am chin on the smaller side. Too small?
I intended it to be 10" high and 10 wide inside but my carpenter skills end at riding to Lowes.
I got about 2 weeks to rebuild if needed.


----------



## Rabbitsbysara (May 14, 2021)

Looks nice. Put the doe in it and take a Pic. If she is inside and has plenty of room should be good.


----------



## Grizzlyhackle (May 14, 2021)

Rabbitsbysara said:


> Looks nice. Put the doe in it and take a Pic. If she is inside and has plenty of room should be good.


I'll have to get it tomorrow. I'll do both does and I made a bigger box for the bigger one. Morning off, now to a Dr I don't want to see.


----------



## Grizzlyhackle (May 15, 2021)

I put the big girl in the bigger box. The little doe don't want to cooperate. The smaller box seems a little narrow when I finally got her in she's too fast and mad to grab my phone.

Maybe too tall but it looked ok width wise? If this is good I'll have to widen the smaller couple inches. I know this if they aren't  pregnant they sure as heck are grouchy.


----------



## Grizzlyhackle (May 15, 2021)

Left it in and she jumped in. Looks too small?


----------



## LilTxFarmer (May 15, 2021)

Box is fine and they can be as grouchy as they want. In my case, one actually attacked my hand and bit me and in was in the freezer by that evening.


----------



## Grizzlyhackle (May 15, 2021)

Thank you. First time for me and them and they're older. Little one started growling at me yesterday and today. Never heard a rabbit do that before. I agree biting is freezer camp.


----------

